# new puppy? what the best food?



## poochLuvr5 (Jul 16, 2009)

i just got a new baby morkie puppy (Maltese and Yorkie ) he a tea cup and i know hypoglycemia runs in the breed can any one suggest some good puppy foods i can give him. the breeders said he eats diamond food now. i was just wondering if that's the best for him? thanks!


----------



## Dogluvr (Feb 14, 2008)

Diamond is not a good quality food at all...I would definitely switch.
I would recommend Orijen Puppy; You can also try Wellness CORE, Innova EVO and Natures Variety Instinct.


----------



## poochLuvr5 (Jul 16, 2009)

thanks so much ill look into them when i go to the store next!


----------



## Dogluvr (Feb 14, 2008)

I forgot to mention...you can contact the company of the food you're most interested in, and see if they'll send you a free sample. This way you can know if your furbaby is going to like the food or not before you buy a whole bag.  You can also find out what stores carry their kibble in your area.

Orijen: www.orijen.com
Evo: www.evopet.com
Instinct: www.naturesvariety.com
CORE: www.wellnesspetfood.com


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

The foods mentioned above are indeed good foods. And asking for samples is a great idea too. If you check the Whole Dog Journal's list of foods there are a lot of good ones on there. One year, when I first started researching dog nutrition more in depth I sent emails to every single food company on the list and received samples from about 80% of them! Some were as large as a 6 lb bag of food, some sent treats AND food! It was great to see them all and sample them all. It helped me decide on a variety of foods that I still keep in rotations for my Boxer!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I like Eagle Pack Holistic for Small & Mini Breed Puppies. It has a tiny kibble size and ideal protein/fat%. I've had really good results with Eagle Pack with my dogs (a Shih Tzu and a Chihuahua). For a toy breed puppy I would also recommend Orijen and Before Grain. 

http://www.holisticselect.com/HS_SMPuppy.html


----------



## poochLuvr5 (Jul 16, 2009)

thanks for the info.im going to contact them and try them out and see what he'll like best. thanks again!


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I have my 4 month puppy on Taste of the Wild right now.....All the other suggestions are good too, as I rotate,so I have used them also.....


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Trent (5 months old) also eats Orijen, and he does fantastic on it. Before his stool had been loose or runny, but now it's very good and firm.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

The problem is that chart doesn't show any of the even higher end stuff like EVO or Orijen. I consider both of those kibble to be above Blue Buffalo or Taste of the Wild. It doesn't compare any food in the grained holistic range like Innova, Wellness, Solid Gold, Canidae, or Chicken Soup either. It's actually mainly low quality food other than the first 2..maaaybe 3 foods.


----------



## Dogluvr (Feb 14, 2008)

Delete/Edit: This post no longer has meaning...


----------



## Angelina Pickler (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a 14 year old poodle and a 1 year old pitbull. Two years ago my poodle had to get some teeth removed and was no longer able to chew her hard dog food so I decided to try a raw dog food. She has began to act more alive and as for my pitbull, she has been on it since she was a couple weeks old and loves it! The raw dog food brand I tried was K9HP. K9HP is a specially formulated diet which aims to promote the overall health and well-being of your dog. What caught my eye was the all natural and healthy ingredients as well as the fact that it is a family owned company who wants nothing but the best for you and your dog.To know more on this go to http://www.wagsocial.com/


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Starting tomorrow, we are switching to the Wellness Just For Puppy! ....


----------



## Lilly's Mom (Jun 3, 2009)

Good luck with the Wellness Puppy. Lilly is doing great on it and we just started adding a tablespoon of the wellness canned puppy food on top. She devours her breakfast/dinner now!  Her coat is much softer and her stools are darker/firmer. 

Check out www.k9cuisine.com. Wellness is 30% off and free shipping when you spend $50 or more. You can also order up to 10 free samples and they have a promotion going on right now for a free bag of Natures Variety Instinct Duck or Rabbit!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Sorry im going to come out and be mean. a morkie is a mix, not a breed hypo runs in small breeds, since you have a mix, then offcourse it runs int hem, second there is NO such thing as a teacup sized dog. any breeder selling you one isnt worth anything.

second food good dog food in info google (geeze I wrote out alot of words with alot of O's in them lol) dog food analysis, it will teach you alot.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Lilly's Mom said:


> Good luck with the Wellness Puppy. Lilly is doing great on it and we just started adding a tablespoon of the wellness canned puppy food on top. She devours her breakfast/dinner now!  Her coat is much softer and her stools are darker/firmer.
> 
> Check out www.k9cuisine.com. Wellness is 30% off and free shipping when you spend $50 or more. You can also order up to 10 free samples and they have a promotion going on right now for a free bag of Natures Variety Instinct Duck or Rabbit!


Thank-You!!


----------



## poochLuvr5 (Jul 16, 2009)

thanks guys for all the help. i am switching him to natures recipe . it has no fillers perservitives and non of the other stuff
http://www.naturesrecipe.com/recipe_detail.aspx?id=404


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Nature's Recipe honestly doesn't look THAT good to me...


----------

